# Mexico Beach Trip Mid June



## fishing_graham (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm heading to Mexico Beach mid June on family vacation. I wanted to see if anyone had any recommendations for some surf/inshore fishing to take a 7 yo too. The surf part is easy (what's biting, what bait?), inshore any inshore options at mexico beach? Any help appriciated. thanks


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Don't know what's biting down there, but sand fleas are always great bait for pompanos...


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes sir. My son is 7. Here is our Memorial Day trip...

Son catches the bait...I catch the shark. We share our first shark on the beach and a very memorable moment.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

We spend a great deal of time at Mexico Beach. There is some good surf fishing anywhere anong the public beach. Or you can go to a great spot just west of town, right before you get to Tyndal AFB. There is a little road that is maked "Beach access" Great Pompano fishing there.

Squid or dead shrimp will land whiting (great eats) as well as croaker, and black drum. You can also catch ladyfish as you havve already seen. Also, throwing something shiney into surf can land spanish mackerel.

At and after dark, a 1/0 hook and some squid on the bottom will land 1-2ft sharks until you are tired of catching them. We landed probably 50 of them last month between 4 of us. In less than an hour and a half.

In the canal, or at the intercoastal (under bridge toward St Joe), you can catch flounder, and sheepshead. As well as a big Red every now and then.


----------



## fishing_graham (Mar 26, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the replies, i thought that anywhere in the surf would produce fish with shrimp/squid. My goal is to now hook my 7 yr old up with a shark, i know he would be pretty excited about that.

I also hope to land some fish for the grill/frying pan. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

For a pint size toothy one, just throw a pice of cut bait with about 2-3oz pyamid weight out into the surf at sundown. You can catch 1-2 footers by the dozens. 

Just be wary. I swear I once hooked a school bus. I never turned him, he never sped up or slowed down. He stripped my reel and then gutted it when I tightened down on him.. hahaha It was wotrth every dime that it cost me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

hey i live in mexico beach area send me a pm and ill give you all the info you need


----------



## fishing_graham (Mar 26, 2010)

PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## fishing_graham (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. We enjoyed are stay and cannot wait to come back. Ended up missing on pomps and sharks, but landed sting rays, blue fish, ladyfish, croaker, whiting, hardheads and finished the trip with a nice flounder. Caught the flounder on a chunk of ladyfish. Saw a group reds come through the surf several times, but could get a shrimp in their path before bait stealers took the shrimp off. Good times!


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

fishing_graham said:


> Thanks for the tips. We enjoyed are stay and cannot wait to come back. Ended up missing on pomps and sharks, but landed sting rays, blue fish, ladyfish, croaker, whiting, hardheads and finished the trip with a nice flounder. Caught the flounder on a chunk of ladyfish. Saw a group reds come through the surf several times, but could get a shrimp in their path before bait stealers took the shrimp off. Good times!


Flounder out of the surf? 

Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## fishing_graham (Mar 26, 2010)

Yep, out of the surf. It was a spot in mexico beach where the canal busted through the beach after a long rain and created a sand bar. I was noticing alot of small fish hanging out on the depth change in the bar and the normal surf so we tried it. After some bait stealing action final hooked the flounder. Good Eats!


----------

